# The Raven Marches



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

After receiving armor and basic traveling equipment the fifteen new recruits are ushered out to a courtyard where they can make out a few worn training posts and a well with an attached copper drinking ladle.  Many of the recruits look petrified in ill fitting armor, clearly simple folk hoping for a new start in this bastion of civilization in the wilds.  However, some of the recruits seem to be of a different breed.

After a few minutes tall heavyset man wearing heavy banded mail moves out into the barracks courtyard and makes a beeline for the new recruits.  He appears to be almost completely covered in freckles with only a few patches of pale skin visible on his chubby cheeks.

“H'alright you reprobates, I'm Sgt. Bremen, if you earn it you can call me Freck, and I will be your commanding h'officer for this little h'excursion.  Well? Lets be seeing you then.  Give me your name and tell what, if anything, you think you're capable of.  Come on, we don't have all bleeding day!”

Despite his harsh words the Sgt can't quite pull of the bullying attitude he seems to be going for, he gives reassuring winks to a few of the more timid recruits and his tone seems more than a little forced.  He waits, tapping a foot impatiently, for the recruits to speak up.

[Sblock=OOC]This is a closed game I'm afraid folks.  Fire up those keyboard everyon who is signed up.[/Sblock]

The Raven Marches
OOC Thread Rogues Gallery


----------



## moritheil (Jun 4, 2008)

After a few moments of silence, a pale elf clad in a chain shirt takes an uncomfortable step forward.  His movements are graceful, but he lacks the beauty and poise of a stereotypical member of his race.  "Seeing as no one else wants to start, I suppose I can.  I am called Ainel, and I believe I have some basic training with most weapons."  His hands shift on the eight-foot-long pole topped by a sword blade that he carries.

"Like many of my illustrious kind, I have studied a little magic, though I am probably not quite up to the exertions of a dedicated mage.  I know at least enough to identify the different types of magic.  I hope that my skills and abilities will be of use to our unit."

With this somewhat confusing disclaimer, Ainel steps back into line.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2008)

Following the other elf, K'inta takes a step foreward and is just able to supress the urge to shiver. The temperature here is not like where she came from, and she is still not quite used to it.

"I've got some skills with healing, sir. I'm also capable of helping others" she makes a vague gesture towards the other recruits "As for close combat, I am not defenseless." _I hope.._ She lifts her shield and attempt a grin. Anyone who can see her face will realize it's forced, and that she obviously doubt if her claim is true.

Taking a step back, re-joining the line, she draws a deep breath to calm herself. _I so hate it when all eyes are on me._



ooc: 
[sblock] I'll be using the color Dark Orange for speech, and _Yellow in Italics_for thoughts.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

"My name's Gillian, I kin shoot better'n any here, and dissapear before ya know what hit ya!"  A few heads turned to look for the voice, but couldn't find the woman... she must be damned good at hiding.. 
 "Down here you big oafs!"  OH.. never mind.  just short.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2008)

A dwarf in obviously adequate breastplate takes a pace forward.  The beard a little grimy, some of the gear not at its best, but a heavily armoured dwarf for sure - particularly for these parts! The trademark dwarven waraxe held in the warrior's right hand is the main focus of onlookers.  It looks like it may actually have been used at some point.

"Dowkan Jarrand," he says gruffly. "And I like goblins. For breakfast!" he adds with a sneer before taking a pace back.


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

A pair of gangly youths, obviously brothers, step forward.

"I'm Brud"

"'N I'm Mekin"

"Hoptallow."  They finish in unison.

"We can fight some with our slings and quarterstaffs, used to look after da's flock 'n all."  Brud adds boldly, his adams apple bulging with embarresment at having to talk in front of so many people.

"'Cept'in thanks to those goblins da' ain't got no flock no more." Mekin finishes.

The Sgt. gives the lads a reassuring grin.

"Well there lads, we'll put you to good use.  Much more exciting killing goblins than sheperding in anycase! We'll show them they what happens to those who take h'our flocks!  Isn't that the truth of it Jarrand?  You look like you've had a goblin or two for breakfast before and the Crimson Hawks will h'not let you go hungry for long.

Ainel, I'll need your second name if you've got one h'we go by them in this mans army.  I'm a polearm man meself so I know how effective a glaive can be, we'll take what magic we can get to, glad to have you.

Gillian, I'll be needin' the second name, glad to have you. I've seen your folk castrate sheep from half a mile away with a sling so I shall be h'expectin' great things."

The Sgt. turns to to K'inta.

"Healings great Miss, but I'll be needin' a name else you'll be stuck with medic!  Any diety we might h'ought to be h'offerin' up a prayer to for thanks in h'advance?

Right then, come on you horrible bunch, speak up!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

"My name is Derek Miller." A young human male speaks up. "I'm afraid I have no special talents, but a knack for finding and disarming traps."
He wears traveling clothes, a chain shirt and a cloak. He carries a backpack and a bow at his back and a sword at his side.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

"A second name?  Well, I s'pose som'a you big folk call me little red, though I aint likin that one bit an... Oh, you mean my family's name?  Well I'm from the Thunderhill Tribe." Gillian crosses her arms smiling.  

Now that people know where to look, She is a tall(Well, for her race) woman with strong-looking arms and long flowing red hair.  She wears some of the finest leather armour any of the recruits have ever seen and carries an (obviously never-used) axe on her back.
The customary halfling sling sits on her right hip.. with another at her left, 'just in case'.

She carries no visible supplies.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2008)

_Medic, eh. Doesn't sound too bad, now does it... Oh well._

"My appologies. My name is K'inta Leruithil. As for prayers, I am sure Ehlonna will be pleased. Oh, and I don't eat goblins. They tend to get stuck in my teeth..." 

Suprised by her own joke, she gasps and her eyes widen.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 5, 2008)

The golden robed elf steps forward begrudgingly. He is slumped over in a perpetual mope and doesn't even raise his eyes to the commander. "I suppose you can call me Thalmarose - Oberith if it matters. I guess I'm a useless wizard that couldn't burn the hair off a bugbear's arse. I do sort of well with my old bow here," indicating his supple ashwood bow with the closest thing to pride that anyone has seen from the sullen, silver haired elf.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 5, 2008)

*Dargo - Shaky Introductions
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​
Quietly he leans against the back wall of the modest courtyard. One by one his supposed comrades file in after him, new equipment in hand. Maybe five of them looked like they might actually know which end of their newly issued weapons to use. Least, that's his reckoning on first appearances. Often enough first appearances can be wrong but Dargo figures he got them pegged right this time.

By the time someone makes their way to the courtyard to bring order to the young recruits Dargo's already made himself pretty comfortable. His back slumped lightly against the wall, one foot propped on it to evenly distribute his weight, his arms crossed with a short curved blade in his hand delicately picking out the imaginary remnants of whatever he might have eaten for breakfast from his intentionally flashed fang-like canines. An intimidating visage of comfort to anyone not schooled in the arts of reading people. To the average person Dargo looked every bit the thug, resting carefully before preparing to strike. A truly observant individual might see through his ruse, though. In truth, Dargo just thought it was funny to watch people get intimidated.

Sergeant Bremen did not seem to share his sense of humor. A couple of the recruits couldn't help but stare at Dargo as if they were watching a dragon getting ready to devour them. As Bremen went down the line and noticed this he paused and let his attention hold on Dargo until it was met.

"Dargo," he replied very flatly while sheathing his kukri and standing up straight with no visible expression on his face. "Just Dargo. I can track."

Dargo tapped his nose gently twice before letting his hands fall to his sides. Back straight, arms at his sides, hands lingering just inches below the grip of his blades, legs parted neatly to shoulder width. A perfect 'atten*shun*' by military standards. More perfect than his own tribes training even. Humans tend to put an overemphasis on form and appearance as Dargo recalled. Of course, he did manage to keep his perfectly apathetic emotionless face through it all. No need to make anyone else comfortable. Least not before getting to know them.


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

"Thunderhill, right there h'you are that h'wasn't too hard was it?

Miller we can always use a trap finder , not as much use against goblins as Kobolds, but you never know - keep h'your h'wits about you and you'll do fine.

As for you Leruithil keep the healin' coming and we'll h'offer up prayers to the lady of the woods until we're blue in the face.  I'll even have a donation sent to the temple when we get back - you just see that we do h'right?

Thalamorose I don't give a pigs whiskers about your magic skills or h'lack thereof, if you can use a bow with any kind of h'accuracy you're gonna be a cut above the usual rabble.

And as for you Shifter we earn h'our names in this man's army, I can call you Shifter or you can make something up.  Those who serve well get nicknames, its not a rule as such, but its a tradition so its as good as.  In any case a tracker is h'always handy, h'welcome to the Crimson Hawks.


A few more nervous folks stammer introductions, including a big man who calls himself Tamworth and claims to be a musician, he wields a black leather whip.

"H'anyway h'if we are quite done congratulating h'one h'another h'on h'our h'abilities lets be off.  We've two days march to the h'low h'lands around the fist.  Keep h'up and moan as h'you like, helps to pass the time I find.

Well?  March me lads!  Don't bother keeping h'order I'm not even going to try to teach proper drill to h'you rabble."

With that the Sgt. turns and slides effortlessly into the mile eating stride of a true soldier.  The gate guards exchange salutes with him, and eye the raw recruits with rehearsed skepticism.

"Good luck Freck, ye'll need it by the looks 'o this gaggle."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2008)

The dwarf jolts his body to settle his armor and shuffles off after the Sergeant.  Although weighed with bulky armor and shield, his ground speed seems adequate, if not startling.

He scowls at the gate guards as they jibe reaches them, but keeps walking without replying.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thalmarose slumps a bit more as he falls into step silently. The mutterings under his breath aren't really meant for anyone else but is own self pitying ears. His bow bent over his shoulder is all the more signal that is ready for the road.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Miller*

Derek follows in a light stride, glad there were no more questioning about his whereabouts and past...


----------



## moritheil (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ainel, Duskblade 1*

Ainel mentally assesses the group.  _Plenty of ranged fighters._

Satisfied that a melee fighter is more needed than another archer, he leaves his bow slung across his back and grips his glaive as the unit moves out.

Remembering the officer's earlier order, he attempts to move closer to him.  "Sergeant, I . . . don't have a house name," he says, pitching his voice low so it won't carry far.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Falling in line with the others, she ask "So, what exactly are we doing? Something about chasing away some goblins, I guess..." she shrugs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Miller*

"Yes, I think so. Can you tell me more about the diety you venerate? I'm very interested in learning new things." Derek responds with a smile.


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

Sgt. Bremen looks back at Ainel and nods thoughtfully.

"Well I can call you Elf, h'if it h'wouldn't cause you h'offense or you could make something up.  We get a lot of who do, don't care about your past just so long as you serve h'your two weeks a h'year Daunton e'll have you.  I could also call you for your weapon h'if you like, Glaive rather than bow I mean.  Let me know.

I chasin' goblins the right of it, though theres a few h'odd rumors about the raid.  Brud and Mekin can tell you more about it, but they say there were a few folks that h'engaged the goblins and were later seen leaving with them - stuff and h'nonsense if you ask me, but still...  Don't none of you be taking it in your head to run off with goblins, even if they use pretty words, a goblins a goblin and sure as ashes is ashes they'll stab you in the back."

After around eight hours travel, most of which is cross country across barren plains speckled with snow, the Sgt calls a halt and gives the order to set up camp.  Darkness falls shortly after and it begins to snow lightly with the wind whistling around the militia.

"Four three hour watches, I need four on each.  Anyone with a preference speak up now."
The Sgt. shouts.

[Sblock=OOC]Feel free to finish conversations, etc., that occur before camp is set up.  Once I get a watch schedule I will provide a map, for no reason...[/Sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

"I'll take tha first watch, Cap'n.  I don't like gettin up early or interuptin me beauty sleep." Gillian winked as she skipped along with everyone else, not seeming very serious. "And don't be worryin none bout me runnin off with them goblins.  Hate the damned blighters, I do.  Always been a pain in me wonderfully cute behind."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 6, 2008)

The wizard stretches his back for a moment when the halt is finally called, but immediately reverts back to his slouch. "Hmf, first or last is the shift my useless studies require. The middle of the night watch would leave me even more pathetic than usual." He plops down onto the ground without any fanfair to await the decision of the commander.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

On the walk:

Smiling back at Derek, K'inta looks around a few seconds. "Not the best of examples this, but... Do you see that small stand of trees over there? That is as close to her domain you will come out here. The forsts, on the other hand... walking in a lush forest, in that plenthora of life, that is walking in Ehlonnas shelterd hand. The wildlife is her belowed children, the flora and the fauna her creations..."

She smiles a bit more sadly. "I miss them. While she will always be in my heart, and always hear my prayers, no matter where I go, I always feel closer to her, when I am.. well, home."



In camp: 

"I am fine with any of those. I wouldn't mind taking the second or third watch though, as my need for sleep is not as dire.."


----------



## moritheil (Jun 6, 2008)

"Call me by my first name, I would not take offense . . . though I do not mind if you want to call me Glaive either.  It speaks of an implicit trust in my prowess with the weapon.  I shall take first watch, as it suits me . . . though I am actually not as keen-eyed as elves are supposed to be I am still probably better than the average human."

Blithely ignoring the possible insult he may have offered to his human commanding officer, he goes on. "Permission to speak freely, sir? That strange goblin trick is but an oddity to most, but to my trained ear it suggests a magic user.  We may wish to be wary of shamans or whatever they have that passes for mages.  I have some salient knowledge of a few spells that meet that description, though they are regrettably all beyond my training.  In my studies I reached the conclusion that the spells of that type were all imperfect, though - either they do not work well in combat, or the control is flawed.  They also only seem to be rather target specific - a version that targets thinking persons such as elves or humans will not do for animals."

Spellcraft to identify general enchantment school traits (4 int 4 skill 2 feat) (1d20 10=17)

OOC: I'm assuming Ainel knows about Charm Person and Charm Animal, and can make these general statements about low-level charm spells.  I hope this assumption is okay given his check result.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 6, 2008)

The dwarf spits on the ground. "I'll take wha'ver watch ya gimme," Dowkan says. "Just tell me who be wakin' me, and who I be wakin' and where they lie is all."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Derek*



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> On the walk:
> 
> Smiling back at Derek, K'inta looks around a few seconds. "Not the best of examples this, but... Do you see that small stand of trees over there? That is as close to her domain you will come out here. The forsts, on the other hand... walking in a lush forest, in that plenthora of life, that is walking in Ehlonnas shelterd hand. The wildlife is her belowed children, the flora and the fauna her creations..."
> 
> She smiles a bit more sadly. "I miss them. While she will always be in my heart, and always hear my prayers, no matter where I go, I always feel closer to her, when I am.. well, home."



"Than Ehlonna is a nature goddess of all that is pure good and wild in natue? That sounds beautiful. When I here you speak, I'm a bit sorry that I spend my life urban or underground sofar..."

In the camp:
"I can take any watch you want. I'm keen eyed, for a mere human." (he looks at Glaive)


----------



## moritheil (Jun 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> In the camp:
> "I can take any watch you want. I'm keen eyed, for a mere human." (he looks at Glaive)




It finally dawns upon Glaive, several moments after it might dawn upon a more socially astute person, that he has perhaps insulted all humans.  "Oh!  I did not mean . . . that is, strictly speaking, as a matter of military effectiveness . . . it is generally assumed that elves are better at spotting and ranged combat but humans and dwarves are stronger and superior in melee.  I was merely referring to that and meant no offense," he finishes lamely.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 7, 2008)

*Dargo - Steady to the Trail
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​
For an untrained lot this new platoon seemed to fall in alright. They weren't marching in neat crisp lines but neither were they scattered randomly as they shuffled in pace with their commanding officer. A bit of a soft touch at heart but Dargo could tell Bremen was a true soldier. True enough to have a chance at keeping scrubs alive if they came to it. At least, as long as the scrubs followed orders. 

Dargo hated following orders. Of course, by his estimation he wasn't a scrub. Not compared to most of his '_unit_' anyway. Dargo had been through real training and he had spilled blood. On occasion he could still swear he smelled it clinging to his blades. He doubted many here could say the same but a few of the others seemed to have a bit more about them than the average farmer.

Ainel for one did not march like a farmer. He was an elf as sure as Dargo was a shifter yet he wasn't like any elf Dargo had seen. Not saying much as there were precious few elves where he came from but it was worth taking note of. Unlike most of the others the glaive in his hands seemed to have weight to it as he walked. Whether he'd seen any real fighting Dargo couldn't say but he definitely had training. 

Dowkan stepped lively and in pace, never missing a step and always mindful of his fellows around him. When some one slipped back in formation a bit he quickly stepped in to fill the gap. Dowkan was no stranger to military service. Each of his weapons looked heavy as stone on his person and yet moved with him as light as a feather, an extension of his form. If he had to choose, Dowkan is probably the one Dargo would want at his back given the worst.

Gillian also seemed to stand out a bit. She was lively enough and moved with a light step. Perhaps a bit too energetic. Judging her against the halflings back home Dargo guessed her sling was a good bit faster than her pace. He certainly didn't want to challenge her to a test of slings. Not anymore. Something about her seemed to almost drag a grin out of Dargo. Maybe it was just the fact that she had a whole sentence to compensate for every word Dargo didn't say. That or her admirable refusal to take anything too seriously. He hoped Gillian could put that aside if any real threats emerged.

A lean days travel passes as the sun stretches across the sky. It took a sharp eye to notice they'd moved at all with the rolling landscape. Traveling the plains could be a bit deceptive if you weren't familiar with the road you took. One patch of snow looks like another as one copse of trees seemed like one you might have passed an hour before. Bremen seemed familiar enough and Dargo was fairly sure they had kept almost perfectly on course. 

When Bremen called for camp everyone went about their business well. Dargo didn't pay much attention to the others at that point. He had his own work to do.

His own bedroll and pack was laid out with with careful speed. One it was ready for him to bed down he began retrieving his tools. On the trail he had to eat his rations plain. Here he had a little time to add some flair to it.

Carefully he set about patrolling the perimeter of the camp. Every few paces he'd bend down carefully and pick up a sprig or a few leaves. One by one he examined the flora surrounding their camp, bringing each piece up to be inhaled by his nostrils and tested with his tongue. Pickings were slim given the region and the climate but there were a few prizes to be had.

Making his way back to his own bedroll he ignored the few strange glances his activities elicited from the others. Sitting down he poured the remainder of his days rations into a modest bowl. Pulling out his mortar and pestle he places the few scraps of flora and the three berries he recovered into it and began grinding them together. Even, smooth circular strokes shredded the materials together with carefully moderated force. Once ground properly he draws a small vial of aged olive oil from his bag. A few careful drops and he replaces the vial and resumes grinding his ingredients together. Once he's done he brings it to his nose and takes a long luxurious smell at his concoction. It wasn't his best but it was as good as possible working with a cold camp and only a fraction of his ingredients. Spooning the seasoned oil into the bowl with the rations he pours a little bit of water in to help blend everything together. A few brisk stirs and it's ready. The flavor danced across his sense of smell and onto his tongue. It was a zesty sweet recipe that complimented rations very well. Not quite gourmet but certainly a much tastier meal than anyone else was enjoying.

Shortly after concluding his meal, the only real indulgence Dargo had taken, Bremen called for watches. Thankfully there were enough of them to fill out a competent watch all night. Most people hesitated but some volunteered.

"Third watch," Dargo said plainly for Bremen to hear, edging close to Ainel while watching his exchange with Derek. He leans even closer and whispers to the flustered Ainel, "Wouldn't worry. We wouldn't want ta eat elf without some Terba roots and rosemary."

Dargo flashes a brief but deep wolfish grin with his sharp canines, bowl with his carefully prepared dinner in hand. The grin stays just long enough till Dargo turns to walk back to his bedroll, letting out a quiet chuckle at the elf's paling complexion. If nothing else at least there were ways to stay entertained with this group.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

Gillian drops her pack on the ground as she BUMP's into Dargo "OH.. sorry, big guy, didn't see ya up there."  She grinned up at him.


----------



## Halford (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC: Grrrr! Sorry folks I just finished an exhaustive post and the page changed for some reason.

None of you are on fourth watch, but those who would be awake, whether by virtue of being elves or praying for spells, studying, etc., may make spot checks - listen checks are not possible due to a howling wind.

My apologies and an IC post will follow tonight.

[Sblock=Spot DC 10]Reveals a haggered man staggering towards the camp through the early morning mist.  He is enveloped in a long dirty cloak, and looks to have fallen in mud.  He does not seem to be aware of the camp yet. He is approximately 30ft. to the south his approach having been shrouded by the mists.[/Sblock]

Sgt. Bremen is visible on the other side of the camp berating a young greasy haired lad for falling asleep on watch - clearly he has not noticed the stranger.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Enjoying the silence in the night, K'inta is suddenly brought back from her mind-wandering to the presence, upon seeing a figure closing in on the camp. Standing up and hurrying over to Sgt. Bremen, she whispers "There's someone coming from the South." she points, and hope the Sgt. also is able to see him.

[sblock=ooc]

Spot check =18 [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2008)

The dwarf shuffles slightly in his sleep.  Eventually turning over and resettling. But otherwise, Dowkan does not stir.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 10, 2008)

Lost deep in his meditations, Ainel does not take note of the stranger's approach.

Spot (1d20 1=9)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 11, 2008)

Deeply involved in the study of his large dusty tome, Thalmarose pauses for a moment to stretch his narrow back. With his back to the fire, he look out into the darkness and easily sees the approaching figure. The gaunt, grey elf picks up a small stone and hucks it at the commander to get his attention.Throw: (1d20+4=16) snapping the stone loudly off of the officer's shield with a resounding clang. Thalmarose gets up and lightly kicks the large sleeping forms of the warrior types and silently indicates the intruder. 

Spot: (1d20+6=14)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Gillian snores slightly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Derek still dreams of a bright future, not including killed in his sleep...


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 13, 2008)

*Dargo
~~~~~~~*​
A rough nudge to the ribs stirred Dargo almost immediately. His eyes opened to the anxious expression of Thalmarose. His eyes followed the elf's finger to a form stumbling towards the camp in the darkness. A single form that seemed a bit worse for wear the way it moved. With a bit of a huff Dargo got up quietly, strapping on his belt with his sheathed blades.

"If this turns out to be nothing elf sounds mighty good for breakfast afterall," Dargo whispered at Thalmarose with his wolfish grin before heading to the edge of camp the man was headed for with as much stealth as he could manage.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 13, 2008)

As the clang of the tossed stone resounds through the air, Ainel rises to his feet smoothly, sweeping up his glaive and holding it in a ready stance.  He looks quizzically at Thalmarose and sees Dargo whisper to the other elf.

"Are there enemies?" he asks softly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

Awakened last of the avaiable 'warrior types', Derek takes a quick glance at the loan figure, trying to identify it.

ooc:
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +7
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) 1: +4
All other knowledges: +3 (consisered trained in them)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

*BUMP*
Halford?


----------



## Halford (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Please see the talking the talk thread for profuse apologies regarding my recent neglect.

I need to get some sleep now, but before I do to hopefully tide you over for a bit is the map, please select the number you would like to represent you, first come first served, since this is fourth watch some of you may be awake if so you may dictate your positions please refer to the numbers to do so, for example 1 square south of fig 5.

You will have to ignore the bottom, bit can't quite figure out how to crop and I'm exhausted. Ah, actually if you click on full size its shows up cropped as intended.

MAP


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC - I'll have moved to position #4


----------



## moritheil (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Ainel has taken up a position on the outer perimeter, #9 on the diagram.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Know I'm going to regret it but Position #10. At least Thalmarose woke me first.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

ooc: #3 likes to sleep, near the fire


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2008)

ooc: Dowkan at #2... still asleep, unless someone specifically woke him.


----------



## Halford (Jun 20, 2008)

The figure looks like an elderly man who has suffered greatly, his eyes are alive with pain and his fingers have begun to trun black in the bitter cold wind formed into claws clutching the pitiful warmth of his ragged cloak around him.  He stares at the fires with something akin to longing and staggers forward ten feet.

"Help me." He weezes with a rasping voice that grates on the nerves.

[Sblock=Dargo and Ainel] I will need will saves for you both.  No visible effect is causing this, unless.... what were your spot checks?[/Sblock]
OOC:Spot checks please remember to include distance penalties.

Alerted by K'inta and a hastily flung stone Sgt Brenen, hollors to the camp.

"H'wake you lousy sons of whores!  We have h'visitors!"

OOC:Those still sleeping need to make a DC 5 listen check, that is including the penalty for sleeping.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2008)

Dowkan snorts in his sleep and rolls over. ooc can't believe it!
Listen check vrs DC5 (1d20+2=3)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]K'inta would take the position #7
Spot check: 16 
[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=Halford]
Spot check = 25
spot check upon waking to notice anything strange about the 'staggering man' (1d20+6=25)

Will save = 12
will save (1d20+2=12)
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Jun 21, 2008)

Spot, Will save ( +2 if vs enchantment not included) (1d20 1=17, 1d20 1=5)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

ooc: I thought Derek already awake...

Listen, Spot, Will (if needed) (1d20+4=8, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+1=21)


----------



## Halford (Jun 21, 2008)

Both Dargo and Ainel move towards the stranger catching him as he slumps forward.  They help him into the camp.

Sgt. Bremen watches disaprovingly, but says nothing other than,

"Wake the Dwarf h'you good for nothing h'waste of space!"  To the slumbering sentry he had previously been admonishing.

The sentry does indeed move up and begin shaking Dowkan into wakefulness.

Map 

[Sblock=Map] Figures with no numbers are the commoner recruits - as are the watchmen.  I have placed Gillian, since I did not see a request from Jemal - just let me know if you want her repositioned Jemal.  The Bard is Tamworth, referenced in my third post on this thread.

Please feel free to critique the map as I am still trying to get figure out the best way to use it.[/Sblock]

OOC: If anyone raises the alarm you may all roll initiative.

[Sblock=Spot DC 20] As Dargo and Ainel touch the stranger you see something writhe out from under the old man's cloak and swiftly make its way under the cover of your companions clothing.

[Sblock=Knowledge Nature 20] You can think of one creature which might fit this situation a Pupeteer.  A Psionic Leech that controls its host's mind.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Spot DC 25] It looks like some kind of black glistening leech! [Sblock=Knowledge Nature 11] You can think of one creature which might fit this situation a Pupeteer.  A Psionic Leech that controls its host's mind.[/Sblock][/Sblock][/Sblock]

[Sblock=Sense Motive DC 20] Dargo and Ainel seem to be acting under the influence of compulsion magic!  There is a certain distinctive glaze to their eyes and their actions in aiding the old man seem unusually devoid of caution.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Walking Dad] Yes derek is already awake, with Thalamarose next to him having awakenend him last.[/Sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 21, 2008)

[Sblock= Ainel and Dargo] You hear a reasuring voice in your mind, you know instinctually that this is a true friend.

"Help me my friend!  I am so cold please pick me up _I need you.  My friend here is sick and needs the warmth of your fires, please help him to._ "

You find yourself directed to a glistening blackness in the shadows beneath the old man's clothing and feel an overwhelming fondness for this beautful little leech-like creature.

You move forward to help the old man and as you touch his arm your new friend slides onto your arm.  His slimy body feels good upon your flesh and suddenly you know you have no more worries - your leech pal will take care of everything now all you need to do is *OBEY.* 

"Disable everyone who is not a carrier, the Bard is ours, your companion helping with the old man is ours."



OOC:  I will listen to objections along the lines of I would never pick up such a creature even if charmed (which you are), but you would have to have a pretty convincing explaination as to why not since you do regard the creature as a bossom friend - aw, hes such a cute mind controlling brain leech.  For a convincing enough argument I might allow an opposed charisma check.

Once you come into contact with the leech you are in effect dominated, you do not get the saves a dominated character would get for doing something against his nature.

Don't worry guys you will maintain control of your characters, you will just have to follow the instructions given...  Okay so maybe you can worry a little.[/Sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 22, 2008)

The dwarf grunts as he is awoken from his slumber. "Already done my watch," Dowkan complains quietly. He moves to turn over and then sees the stranger in the camp. "Humph!" he adds as he rouses himself and stands up, gathering his shield and readying himself.
ooc: Dowkan cannot make that Spot check from this distance, so I didn't roll.[sblock=map]I don't know about the others, but I find the map nearly unreadable, but don't have any recommendations as to how to change that. The black text on the mottled green background doesn't work for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elven Evoker, hp 8/8, AC 14/20, (touch 14)*

OOC - I specifically kicked the dwarf awake in my initail post, as he is one of the "fighter types". Does thalmarose notice any spellcasting with spellcraft +11?
Thalmarose throws his hands up in exasperation at the intruder's unchecked entrance into the camp. "Of course they would let it just walk into the camp without any sort of proclomations, it probably some kind of hideous beast that will devour us all."
Spot: (1d20+6=16) Spellcraft: (1d20+11=17)

Initiative: (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Halford (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: No sorry Vertexx spellcraft is not relevant here.

Ah, sorry about missing you waking Dwokan, but you really didn't have enough time to awaken everyone and he is being awakened so we'll proceed as is unless anyone has any major objections.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Know Nature (1d20+3=18) 

"And, who is our new friend and what is the thing below his cloak?" Derek asks openly.


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: well this is going to suck........

*Dargo - Control Issues
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​
With Ainel's help Dargo escorted the poor old man to the warmth of the fire near the center of camp. It was cold out and his new friend would be better off near the fire. They would be better off once Dargo could help them with their request. With that in mind, he grabbed a piece of firewood from the pile yet to be used. Then, very suddenly, he swung it forcefully at the unsuspecting wizard next to him. His kukri safely sheathed at his belt it appeared that Dargo didn't intend to cause any permanent harm but he certainly seemed intent at putting Thalmarose back to sleep as his makeshift club catches the wizard upside the head.

[sblock=crunch]
Non-lethal attack vs Thalmarose with improvised club. (1d20-1=18)

Non-lethal damage to Thalmarose. (1d6+2=4)

Initiative (1d20+4=5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: Roll initiative folks!

Incidently I am presuming that Ainel is also going to act on the surprise round.

Tamworth uses Bardic Music to buff team leech!

Vertexx, please see the Talking the talk thread for my attempt to explain how dargo was allowed to strike you.

*Initiative Order:*

21 Derek
19 Thalamarose
19 Pupeteers
19 Tamworth
11 Dowkan
10 Sgt. Bremen
5 Dargo
4 K'inta
4 Old man
2 Commoners



IC:​
Tamworth the burly stoic fellow who had earlier identified himself as a musician lets out a cacophanous bellow which soon begins to form into a strange reverberating chant.

"Hoy a hala hoy ahala haka ha, hoy a hala hoy ahala!"

The vibrations are uncomfortable and clearly threatening, though Dargo and Ainel find themselves strangely bolstered.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thalmarose Oberith, Grey Elven Evoker, hp 4/8, AC 14/20, (touch 14)

OOC - the fact that I would have never let him get closer than 10 feet from me aside, lets move on... I act on Initiative 19 from my last post.

Thalmarose reels for a moment as the staff is swung into the side of his head, then he staggers back 5 feet back from the deciever and raises his hand in an in accusatory pointing finger. "May your blood boil from your ears as your dying scream are lost forever in the howling winds of this acrused land." A putrescent green ray of fire lances out from the grey elves outstretched finger, striking the old man square in the chest Ranged Touch: 18 burning a hole strait through him for Fire damage: 14 as the wizard grasps the side of his head with his other hand.


----------



## Halford (Jun 22, 2008)

The old man is sent crashing to the ground, his smouldering corpse looks smaller there on the cold earth and his expression speaks of profound relief.

"No!"

Thalamarose hears in multiple soft sibilant voices in his mind.

For a moment the old man's clothing writhes and two black glistening leech-like creatures slither from the corpse onto Tamworth.

The bard has stopped his chant, though its vibrations seem to hang in the air, and steps in front of the smoking corpse.  He pulls free his whip and lashes out at Thalamarose his whip coiling around the elf's legs and his muscles bulging as he attempts to trip his foe.

The bard then sends his whip slamming down again and strikes the elf's prone form knocking the Wizard unconcious!

[Sblock=Mechanics]Thalamarose is tripped, with a 26, eep!  Sorry Vertexx!  Then hit with a 23 and takes 6 more points of non-lethal damage.

Human Bard with 16 Strength Combat Expertise and Improved Trip, btw.

Should anyone interrupt these actions they will be adjusted accordingly.

I will not be bothering to post rolls here, but feel free to check on Invisible Castle - I personally hate not seeing rolls!  Its just I am making a lot of them![/Sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Initiative (1d20+2=21)

Derek readies his longsword and moves next to Thalmarose.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC - This is me unconscious!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 23, 2008)

Initiative v puppeteers (1d20+1=11)
The dwarf struggles to assess the situation. "What in blazes is happening here?" Dowkan cries as he readies himself for combat.
Waraxe +5 for 1d10+3, Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +2


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2008)

Somewhat suprised about the chaos, K'inta realize her friends are in peril. Calling on her godess, the young elven girl is surrounded by a halo of glowing light, lighting up the area.


[sblock=ooc]
Casting Nimbus of Light.

Rolled an amazing 4 on initiative. go me!

Info:
HP: 10/10
AC: 12/12/10
Saves: Fort 4, Rex 4, Will 4.
Attack: +0, 1d8dmg, Threat 20/x2
Spells remaining: 5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 23, 2008)

"Shifter what the h'effin' hell do you think you are doing! Sorcery!  Miller h'what did you see lad, something beneath his cloak?"

The Sgt. makes a beeline for Thalamarose and Derek and strikes at Tamworth with his ranseur.  He hits and draws blood, the bard sways but is able to maintain his footing - if barely.

"Take them down h'lads and h'lassies! Get them poor dupes whenever h'you can!  If we beat them we can heal'em up after, can't say the same otherwise!  Dwarf the bard and the shifter are charmed, h'and maybe Glaive! "

MAP 

[Sblock=OOC]I am assuming that Dwokan is delaying until after the Sgt.  or until he knows what's going on! 

Does Derek intend to do anything else this round?  And is he correctly positioned?[/Sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 24, 2008)

"Aye Sergeant!" the dwarf bellows.  He then rushes the nearest of the two charmed companions. Wary of the lethality of the waraxe, he turns the haft so as to minimise the damage.
[sblock=ooc]Yes, that was a delay action, sorry, I should have been clearer.
Not sure who is closer between the shifter or the bard, so choose one. If it is possible, then Dowkan will charge. Either way, he'll strike for non-lethal damage.
AC 19
Waraxe +1 for 1d10+3 non-lethal
Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +2[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 24, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC] Legildur I had Dwokan swing on the Bard since he could both charge him and the Sgt. had attacked him last - luckily since I don't believe a 17 would have hit Dargo.

Dwokan swings at Tamworth, the Bard for non-lethal damage. (1d20+3=17)   He hits and deals 7 points of non-lethal damage downing the bard.[/Sblock]

IC​
Dwokan surges forward and slams the side of his axe head into Tamworth's jaw.  The burly bard drops like a stone crashing to the hard earth clearly unconcious.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2008)

Gillian sits up in her sleeping bag, yawning as the clash continues.  "What's up, mornin practice?"  She looks around, seeing the urgency with which everyone is fighting "Sarge, what's goin' on?"
[sblock=ooc]
Listen to wake up; Initiative (1d20+7=8, 1d20+5=6) 
.... Wow.. dual nat 1's...  That's what I call Deep sleeping.
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 24, 2008)

The dwarf growls in satisfaction in seeing the bard go down.  Dowkan turns and faces the shifter. "You be next!" he declares, pointing at him with the axe before closing and swinging at this more formidable opponent.
[sblock=ooc]Once again, if Dowkan can charge, then he will do so. And with an obviously more skilled opponent, Dowkan recognises that he can't afford the attack penalty for striking for non-lethal damage, so it will be a normal attack and hoping that all goes well.
Now entered Combat Focus due to successful attack rd 1/11
AC 19
Waraxe +5 for 1d10+3 non-lethal
Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +4[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> ...Miller h'what did you see lad, something beneath his cloak?"




"I saw a black wormlike creature. Perhaps they are controlled by some kind of vermin!" Derek responds



> [Sblock=OOC]I am assuming that Dwokan is delaying until after the Sgt.  or until he knows what's going on!
> 
> Does Derek intend to do anything else this round?  And is he correctly positioned?[/Sblock]



[Sblock=OOC]I have used up the standard action to draw the weapon and the move action to move. You need a Bab of +1 to draw a weapon during movement. I will attack next round.[/Sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Walking Dad, ah got it, thanks.

Jemal what does Gillian do? Shes up in the initiative at this point, her natural one having been sufficient to wake her due to the shouting. you can also assume she was woken by the Sgt's first bellow and thus heard the rest.

Legildur, do you want me to continue to make your rolls? I certainly don't mind doing so kust wanted to make sure you are okay with that. You could do what you've just done and give me a roll on invisible castle with a note saying + 2 if able to charge - up to you.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 24, 2008)

*Ainel (Glaive)*

Ainel peers about with a glassy look on his face.  His body assumes a familiar fighting stance, drilled into it by hours of practice.

[sblock=OOC] Didn't see any instructions for me, but I assume you're going to autobot him if he's dominated.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Halford said:
			
		

> Legildur, do you want me to continue to make your rolls?  I certainly don't mind doing so kust wanted to make sure you are okay with that.



Very happy with that. I actually prefer it when the DM rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: My apologies Moritheil I meant for you to be recieving the same set of instructions as Dargo in post 53, sorry that wasn't clear!  Go ahead and roll initiative and jump in.

I don't want to NPC you since it is still up to you how you interpret those instructions.  Dargo for example reasonably took disable to mean deal non-lethal damage, whereas Tamworth (the Bard) construed the same instructions differently - although he actually did deal non-lethal damage because he was using a whip. Huh, does a Whip deal non-lethal damage?  I just checked and maybe I was wrong on that...  Hmmm, well in any event Thalmarose would still be stable becuase of Dargo's damage being non-lethal.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC on whips]







			
				Halford said:
			
		

> ... Huh, does a Whip deal non-lethal damage?  I just checked and maybe I was wrong on that...



From the SRD:A whip deals nonlethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: yeah......posted over a day ago on the OOC thread for this but since no one noticed..... I need clarification on Dowkan's current AC. He lists it as 19 in his post but I didn't see him saying he'd grabbed his shield and that 19 also assumes he's wearing his armor. Since it's medium armor he'd be fatigued if he is already wearing it because sleeping in medium armor causes fatigue. Without knowing what sort of bonus the bard's chanting granted the answer to both of those issues could easily determine whether or not Dargo hit him for non-lethal damage or not. So, a little clarification please?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2008)

Gillian delays, trying to figure out what's going on.

[sblock=ooc] As does her player.
I've read through and I don't really know what's happening.  I thought the bard was the bad guy, but he's down now..[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=Dowkan's AC]I think OutlawJT has a point.  I was focussed (in between work) on Dowkan's status of asleep v not asleep.  I did mention that he readies himself, which includes his shield.  But I agree that he would have to be sans armor at this point. Although I'm not sure if that affects things so far.
PS Sorry I missed the OOC thread comments.[/sblock]


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 25, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> [sblock=Dowkan's AC]I think OutlawJT has a point.  I was focussed (in between work) on Dowkan's status of asleep v not asleep.  I did mention that he readies himself, which includes his shield.  But I agree that he would have to be sans armor at this point. Although I'm not sure if that affects things so far.
> PS Sorry I missed the OOC thread comments.[/sblock]





OOC: It's all good Legildur. The armor only makes a difference if the bard granted a +2 bonus to Dargo's attack. Knowing Halford that is certainly possible so now I shall reserve my post until I know what bonus the bard's chant conferred. If it's +1, I miss. +2 and Dargo hits Dowkan for non-lethal. We shall see.


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC:

[Sblock=OutlawJ] The Bard only granted a +1 bonus, since Inspirational Boost is only available to 2nd level Bards being a 1st level spell.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Legildur] Ah, good thought so I started reading after the bit about armor apparently.  And yes it makes sense for Dwokan to be sans armor, maybe a future investment in some chainshirt pajamas is called for![/Sblock]

[Sblock=Jemal] LOL.  I can see how you could be a little confused.  I will try to summarize events.  Gillian is aware of events after the Sgts original bellow and thus all of this.

Old man staggers towards camp through the mist.  Alarm is raised.

Dargo and Ainel suddenly move forward and help the old man into camp.

Derek spots something black and wormlike moving from the old man onto Dargo and Ainel.

Dargo picks up a bit of firewood and thomps Thalamarose on the head for nonlethal damage.  At the same time the Bard begins to inspire courage in team leech.

Thalamarose uses his Precocious Apprentice Scorching Ray upon the old man killing him instantly.

The Bard moves infront of the old mans corpse and many are able to see 4 glistening black leeches slither onto his flesh.  He then whips Thalamarose's legs out from under him and lashes again knocking Thalamarose out.

Sgt. Bremen moves up and strikes Tamworth and Dowkan follows up downing him with non-lethal damage.[/Sblock]

Initiative Order:

21 Derek
20 Ainel
19 Thalamarose = Unconcious
19 Pupeteers
10 Sgt. Bremen
9 Dowkan
6 Gillian 5 Dargo = Unconcious, but needs to make stabilization checks.
4 K'inta -* YOU'RE UP! *
2 Commoners


----------



## OutlawJT (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: my roll is posted in the ooc thread. I don't feel like fishing for it. suffice to say, Dargo missed Dowkan by 1 because he was attempting to cause non-lethal damage.


*Dargo - Control Issues
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​
Seeing the dwarf close in and assail one of his new friends' servants made him a wise new target. Dargo turned on the stout warrior and brought his makeshift club to bare. He didn't mean to cause any permanent harm so he checked his swing a little. Dowkan, bringing his shield up at the last second, barely manages to deflect the blow harmlessly to the side. It seems clear that Dargo is still trying to put the unit down without causing any real physical harm.


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

K'inta chants a spell and is suddenly surrounded in a golden light.

Two of the commoner step in next to Tamworth's recumbant form and reach down emerging with leeches in their grasps which they place upon their necks.

[Sblock=Legildur] Dowkan may take an attack of oppertunity as one of the commoners bends down to pick up a leech.[/Sblock]

Horrified by their comrades actions the rest rush in to surround the ensorceled individuals.  Two strike at Dargo, one having moved around to flank the Shifter, and two strike at Ainel.

[Sblock=OutlawJT]Can you explain Dargo's AC to me? I am missing 1 point.  He has a dex mod of 4 and is wearing studded leather for 3, yet you have it listed as an 18 pre shift.

If it is infact a 17 Dargo gets hit and takes 3 points of lethal damage.[/Sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

Derek attacks Dargo, but noting his non-lthal approach, he returns the favor, trying to hit him with the flat of his blade.

[sblock=ooc]longsword nonlethal (to hit, damage) (1d20-2=9, 1d8+2=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Sorry Walking Dad!  Here it is, my bad!

MAP 

Please note that the Bard has been removed due to his unconciousness.  You do know there are still two leeches upon the body.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 26, 2008)

"None of that now ya hear!" the dwarf grunts as he seeks to knockdown one of the commoners.
[sblock=ooc]AC 14
Waraxe +1 for 1d10+3 *non-lethal*
Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +4[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Jun 27, 2008)

Initiative (1d20 4=20)

Whipping his namesake into line, Glaive moves to disarm one of his former friends.  (He will charge if need be.)

Opposed disarm  1 bab  2 str (working from memory here.  Add 2 if charging.) (1d20 3=22)

OOC: I had a bit of trouble posting the other day; sorry.  Also I seem to have lost my link to my char sheet, and can't find our RG in the other sigs on this page, so that attack roll is from memory.


----------



## Halford (Jun 27, 2008)

Derek swings at Dargo, but attempting to use the flat of his blade enables the shifter to easily avoid his swing.

One of the leeches remaining upon Tamworth's recumbent form moves out onto the bard's throat and pulls a portion of its body up before flashing down to tear into his throat.  The life ebbs from the Tamworth and blood wells up around the leech.  The other remains hidden amongst the late bard's clothing.

OOC: I will need a DC 8 will save from Derek, which is an enchantment.

[Sblock=OOC]Since the leeches have a movement of 5ft. I am ruling that they cannot take a 5ft. step.  One withdraws onto a commoner and the other coup de gras Tamworth who fails his save - it is now clearly visible, though it will clearly be difficult to hit given its fine size (+8 AC!), essentially it has to cease hiding in order to do this.

The other attempted to charm the commoner flanking Dargo with Dowkan, but failed.  FYI this is a charm effect which was previously DC 13, now that combat has been joined the will save is only a DC 8.[/Sblock]

Sgt. Bremen swings upon the commoner below Dowkan, he lands a resounding blow which sends the man crashing to the ground blood fountaining from a gapeing hole in his side.  The Sgt. continues with his swing and rams the ranseur into Dargo's shoulder sending the shifter crashing to the ground unconcious - though he does not look nearly as bad as the commoner.

"Kill them, kill them all!" Ainel is commanded by the incidious voice in his mind, there almost seems to be a note of panic to it.

[Sblock=OOC]Invisible Castle was down so I rolled and got a nat 20 with a 1 on the confirmation, damage was near max too at 10 points.  The commoner is still alive at the moment, though not for long!

The Sgt. then cleaved onto Dargo, but since Dargo is a PC I rolled using the dice roller on wizards, the following is cut and pasted from the roller...

Roll(2d4)+3:
3,3,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+7:
16,+7
Total:23

          NOTES
-------------------------
This field records your latest roll at its top.

Modified results that would produce a number less than one display as one.

Now I believe Dargo is yet to Shift?  This should place him at -1 having taken 3 points previously.  Correct me if I am wrong in that OutlawJT.[/Sblock]

OOC: Legildur, Dowkan was disarmed by Ainel, he can pick up his weapon, but that will provoke from the standing commoner and Ainel.  Alternatively he can use his gauntlet, or draw and use his throwing axe in melee, let me know!  The following is what happened before I saw Moritheil's post, so the rolls will remain the same - but Dowkan doesn't know that!

IC

Dowkan swings upon the remaining commoner and down him will a thunderous smash of his axe.  Fortuitously the Dwarf has struck for non-lethal damage and his foe is merely unconcious.

Gillian spotting the leech that just killed Tamworth moves five feet behind Dwokan takes aim and launches a sling bullet which goes well wide of her miniscule target.

[Sblock=OOC]Rolled on Wizards again.

Roll(1d20)+3:
17,+3
Total:20

Roll(1d10)+3:
8,+3
Total:11[/Sblock]

MAP http://http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm109/Halford2512/?action=view&current=RavenMarchesMap5JPEG.jpg&t=1214582867532

Moritheil: You can find a link to the RG on the first post of this thread.  I will go ahead and say you try to disarm Dowkan, since he both seems to be a big threat and is perfectly positioned.  Technically this does provoke, but since Dowkan cannot reach you all he could do is try to disarm you so we might as well suppose this is that first disarm attempt - which you win.  I didn't bother rolling for Dowkan, since IC is down and it is actually impossible for him to suceeed, this is because Glaive has a +4 bonus for using a two handed weapon so even on a nat. 20 Dowkan would be 1 short.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2008)

Getting more and more confused by what is happening, the young elvin woman decides to act first, ask later. Hefting her mace in one hand, she moves to hit what threat is closest. 

[sblock=ooc]

Will attack with mace, whatever enemy is closest.
Attack: 12
Damage, if its a hit: 4

Info:
HP: 10/10
AC: 12/12/10
Saves: Fort 4, Rex 4, Will 4.
Attack: +0, 1d8dmg, Threat 20/x2
Spells remaining: 5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 28, 2008)

K'inta moves around avoiding Ainel's reach to attack the remaining charmed commoner standing over Dargo's probe form as the shifter's lifeblood bleeds out beneath her.  She swings at her foe, but is unable to connect.

The commoner to the left of Ainel takes a quick step diagonally north and attempts to skewer Dwokan with his spear.  He strikes true and draws blood from the dwarf.

OOC: Hits AC 19 for 7 points - max damage, stupid commoner.  See below for IC rolls.

The commoner to the right of K'inta's new position lunges at her and strikes with uncanny accuracy, but seems too surprised to drive the blow home with any particular force.

OOC: Nat. 20, fails to confirm, 3 points of damage.

The two other astonished commoners swing upon Ainel and their peer who had just attacked K'inta.  Ainel is struck, barely, and blood trickles from his brow.  The charmed commoner who attacked K'inta is also skewered - albeit with a glancing blow.

[Sblock=OOC] Wow 4 commoners with +1 to hit any every single one scores.

Commoner attacks 1.Dwokan 2.K'inta 3.Ainle 4.Commoner (1d20+1=19, 1d6+1=7, 1d20+1=21, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+1=18, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+1=17, 1d6+1=2) 

Crit confirmation for commoner on K'inta. (1d20+1=4) [/Sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 29, 2008)

OOC - none of my links to the site work anymore so it took me a bit to figure the site out again. If someone would heal me I could take out all of the bad guys in 1 shot.


----------



## Halford (Jun 29, 2008)

OOC: Quiet you you're unconcious! LOL.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]they seem to be having some problems [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 29, 2008)

Dowkan grunts as the spear pierces his side.  Snarling, he turns on the commoner and lashes out with his spiked gauntlet, forgetting in his pain the niceties of striking to subdue.
[sblock=ooc]In a rush and can't find the RG thread, but attack bonus would be +4 for 1d3+3 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 29, 2008)

Dwokan attempts to strike the commoner, but misjudges the strike and nearly looses his balance.

Dwokan swings on commoner. (1d20+4=5, 1d3+3=5)


----------



## moritheil (Jun 29, 2008)

Halford said:


> "Kill them, kill them all!" Ainel is commanded by the incidious voice in his mind, there almost seems to be a note of panic to it.




Ainel grips his glaive tightly, steps back to give himself more room, and continues his assault on the dwarf.

Attack on dwarf, attack on commoner (1d20 3=13, 1d10 3=11, 1d20 3=16, 1d10 3=8)

OOC:  Does he get another will save to resist since this is out of character, or is this a domination now?
Also, does he get an AOO on the commoner who moved in to attack him in melee?



> Moritheil: You can find a link to the RG on the first post of this thread.  I will go ahead and say you try to disarm Dowkan, since he both seems to be a big threat and is perfectly positioned.  Technically this does provoke, but since Dowkan cannot reach you all he could do is try to disarm you so we might as well suppose this is that first disarm attempt - which you win.  I didn't bother rolling for Dowkan, since IC is down and it is actually impossible for him to suceeed, this is because Glaive has a +4 bonus for using a two handed weapon so even on a nat. 20 Dowkan would be 1 short.



One of the perks of using a polearm!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2008)

Derek tries to use  the flat of his blade against one of the dominated commoner boys, but the situation seems to much for him...

[sblock=ooc]longsword nonlethal (to hit, damage) (1d20-2=2, 1d8+2=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

Gillian humphs and takes another shot at the leeches as she skirts the edge of the combat, trying to take out the REAL badguys.

"The Leech things are controlling them! Either kill the bugs or knock'em out THEN kill the bugs!"

[sblock=ooc]
*L* Thanks for NPCing me, you actually had Gillian do exactly what I would've done (And plan on continuing)
Also thanks for the run down.  Things make more sense now.
Make sure I'm within 30' so I get point blank shot, and FIRE
Sling vs Leech; damage (1d20+8=27, 1d3+3=5) 
AC 27 for 5 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 30, 2008)

Gillian takes aim and with deadeye accuracy strikes at the leech atop which just killed the Bard. For a moment the light shimmers oddly around the creature and the bullets seems to strike somekind of barrier. But this is not enough to save the leech as the bullet strikes it and shatters its body into a foul smelling pulp.

[Sblock=OOC]Woot, first leech great job Jemal AC 24 with the mental barrier it used. BTW guys don't feel bad in the least about your performance in this battle it is a very high ECL. Technically you are faceing 6 CR 1s, without counting those dominated! I wanted to start you off with something spectacular.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Moritheil] Sadly you just miss, and no you don't get the usual dominate save as long as the leech is on you and attatched.[/Sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

"Grab'em and try to rip the things off!" Gillian shouts "They have some kinda magic shield."
[sblock=ooc] Just a thought, the attached ones should have no dex mod and a -4 penalty for being immobile, shouldn't they? (Just thinking out loud)[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Yes they do, but they also have a heck of a hide check... I actually already have rules figured out for the attatched ones, its just that nobody has gone for them so far. And please feel free to ask about rules choices, etc., I know I would![/sblock]

Initiative Order:

21 Derek
20 Ainel
19 Thalamarose = Unconcious
19 Pupeteers
10 Sgt. Bremen
9 Dowkan
6 Gillian 
5 Dargo = Unconcious, but needs to make stabilization checks.
4 K'inta
2 Commoners


----------



## moritheil (Jul 1, 2008)

Ainel continues to attack, the glaive blade becoming a bright blur at the end of the shaft as he swings at the dwarf again.

Attack/damage (1d20 3=20, 1d10 3=11)


----------



## Halford (Jul 1, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC] Okay well the initiative order kind of got away from me there.  So lets see.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Walking Dad] Derek's action will go ahead if you can make a DC 8 will save...[/Sblock]


[Sblock=Moritheil] Ainel swings and misses Dowkan.  If you still wish to take the same action next round your rolls for the 2nd attack on Dowkan will be used.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Rayex] I need an action for K'inta.[/Sblock]

IC:

Sgt. Bremen swings on Ainel and misses.

[Sblock=OOC]Sgt Bremen on Ainel. (1d20+7=12, 2d4+4=10) [/Sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

ooc: Will save (1d20+1=10)

succeeded against DC 8


----------



## OutlawJT (Jul 2, 2008)

[sblock=Holy crap! I can't believe I stabilized on the first roll!!]
Stabilization rolls. (1d100=96, 1d100=37, 1d100=47, 1d100=3, 1d100=75, 1d100=36, 1d100=82, 1d100=96, 1d100=96, 1d100=64)[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 2, 2008)

K'inta will continue to attack any threats see can identify. 

[sblock=ooc]
How many "baddies" are there left? If more than 1, will attack closest with my mace again. If only 1 is left, I will unleash the Nimbus of Light on that enemy.
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Jul 3, 2008)

Ainel continues to attack mechanically.

OOC: Not sure which second roll you mean, but okay


----------



## Legildur (Jul 3, 2008)

Dowkan will focus on taking down the commoner first.


----------



## Halford (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry for the delay folks I am a little overloaded so expect me to update this and provide a map on Sunday.  Happy fourth!


----------



## Halford (Jul 15, 2008)

K'inta strikes the last charmed commoner and just manages to land a blow with her mace which send him tumbling to the floor and into unconciousness.

The four remaining commoners close in on Ainel warily, two taking small steps to get within range and unsuccesfully attacking the glaive wielding elf, and two inching closer carefully to avoid the flashing glaive - despite Sgt. Bremen's bellows of rage.




Initiative Order:

21 Derek *- YOU'RE UP!*
20 Ainel
19 Thalamarose = Unconcious
19 Pupeteers
10 Sgt. Bremen
9 Dowkan
6 Gillian 
5 Dargo = Unconcious, but needs to make stabilization checks.
4 K'inta
2 Commoners 

[SBLOCK=K'inta & Commoner attacks]K'inta swing on commoner (1d20=13, 1d8=4) 

Commoners on Ainel (1d20+3=15, 1d20+1=6, 1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

*EDIT:*

Derek moves toward the dominated Ainel. Still not willing to kill an innocent he tries to use the flat of the blade.

[sblock=ooc]
5 ft step toward Ainel and aiming for non-lethal damage
Longsword non-lethal (1d20-2=17, 1d8+2=5)

What kind of action is to try to spot leeches? free? move standard?
If free or move, I want to try (spot + 5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jul 15, 2008)

OOC: Yep, new action please Walking Dad. That was your action at the top of the last round everyone else went after you its just that the posts were out of order.

Ainel is the only foe readily visible, though you know there are leeches upon the downed commoners, etc.

Moritheil: FYI I believe what happened with your "extra" action was that you rolled up an action for the first round while I had decided that you were effectively adjusting your armor for the leech's comfort.  If I remember rightly this was because there was some confusion over whether you or I was going to control your character.  But frankly I'm a little befuddled here a intend to chalk it up to expereince and make sure I take notes in future.  As this probably helped the party, if anything, I am not too worried about it.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 15, 2008)

*ooc: I'll be out of contact for a few days, so someone will have to NPC Dowkan.*


----------



## moritheil (Jul 24, 2008)

Ainel steps away from Derek, spinning his glaive around and trying for a head cut. 
Attack Derek (1d20 3=14, 1d10 3=8)

OOC: Ah yes, that sounds right.  Thanks for taking the time to explain!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

ooc: If he has to do, Derek will use tumble to aoid AoOs.

I will be away the next week. If you have to NPC Derek, he will continue to use the non-lethal option until he is hit.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ping?


----------

